# Spare bits for an Autocruise Stardream 2006



## TiffyH (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello

I have an Autocruise Stardream 2006.

Unfortunately I have lost the off side rear wheel arch due to a scrape with a tree root.

Can anyone tell where I might find a replacement? Swift don't want to know.

Harry Taylor

01305 852082


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

try google and put in O'learies, they have all the spare bits from Autocruise.someone on here may have the number.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They're not listing that part 

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhomeshop.co.uk/sess/utn154e5615a1c6634/shopdata/index.shopscript

Select product overview then Autocruise


----------



## TiffyH (Aug 23, 2011)

*autocruise spare parts*

thanks cabby. i know of o leary, but they say that they don't have the part.

Harry


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

TiffyH said:


> Hello
> 
> I have an Autocruise Stardream 2006.
> 
> ...


Hi Harry

I also found Swift totally useles and when I contacted them once for info. Seems they wanted the product but don't want to have anything to do with Autocruise's history. :evil:

Surely someone at Swift could, if they tried, find out the information you require :roll:

However, as a real longshot I believe that one of the previous owners of Autocruise is behind Bentley Motorhomes and might just be able to point you in the right direction :?:

Failing that you might need to have one (or two) specially made :!:

Hope you sort out the part you require, and no, mine are not for sale :lol:

Mark


----------

